# Gummy Crisis!



## Landon (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi! 

I'm very very new to this forum. I'm currently in a crisis and have tried EVERYTHING (so I think) for making a vegan gummy (which may be considered more of a chew)..

Please guide me if my questions is misdirected, by the way.

Currently, I have a great recipe using pectin, sugar, tapioca syrup, organic food coloring/flavoring and citric acid. 

I'm looking for long term stability...but can't create the "coating" either without 1) the proper equipment 2) the proper ingredients or 3) all of the above.

I have carnauba wax and have tried multiple ratios, searched endlessly on the web and still seem to be stuck here..

Would any one happen to have any advice on this method? I'll send gummies! <3


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Landon,

Reducing water content could help. Either allow to rest and let natural evaporation help before coating or cooking longer.

Another option is to give a spritz of oil, in aerosol form, like PAM, from about six feet away after waxing! Tiny, tiny, tiny amount of oil is the idea. Spritz and tumble to distribute.

Last thoughts, the dry family. Either starches or sugars. 

Thats all I have, maybe someone else can provide better info...

Good luck Landon!


----------

